# Mammoth Mountain, Ca



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I want to plan a trip to Mammoth Mountain in the Eastern Sierra Nevadas. Does anybody know some good campgrounds in that area. I was thinking around Lake Mary or Twin Lakes. Any recommendations would be a great help. If anybody gets an oppurtunity to go to that area, do so. It's Gods country. Convict Lake is an excellent choice. With great fishing and a 4 star restraunt.

Beerman


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Beerman said:


> I want to plan a trip to Mammoth Mountain in the Eastern Sierra Nevadas. Does anybody know some good campgrounds in that area. I was thinking around Lake Mary or Twin Lakes. Any recommendations would be a great help. If anybody gets an oppurtunity to go to that area, do so. It's Gods country. Convict Lake is an excellent choice. With great fishing and a 4 star restraunt.
> 
> Beerman
> [snapback]102713[/snapback]​


I was just looking at convicts lake last night and wondering if it is as good as it looks?


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

My family stayed in a cabin in Oct 05'. It was awesome. We were in a cabin on the outskirts of the development. We had 10 deer walk right up to the cabins doorstep. My son loved it. The fishing was alright, it could have been alot better. I would recomend the place. The views are unbelievable at the lake. And it's still close to Mammoth for shopping and eating. I took a special that they were having a it was a pretty good deal. I can email some pictures that we took to show you non-professional photographer percpective.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Beerman said:


> My family stayed in a cabin in Oct 05'. It was awesome. We were in a cabin on the outskirts of the development. We had 10 deer walk right up to the cabins doorstep. My son loved it. The fishing was alright, it could have been alot better. I would recomend the place. The views are unbelievable at the lake. And it's still close to Mammoth for shopping and eating. I took a special that they were having a it was a pretty good deal. I can email some pictures that we took to show you non-professional photographer percpective.
> [snapback]102716[/snapback]​


The pics would be great Beerman! Do you know if they have TT sites next to the water? If so,do you by chance know what camp site #'s they are? Randy


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey Beerman, we are heading to Mammoth this summer also, I get there when I can,it is on my top 1 places to go. The campgound we stay at is Reds Meadow, and is next to Sotcher Lake, not a big lake but one you can spend all day float tubing and enjoying the scenery. It is almost at the end of 203, and you will pass all the other campgrounds and lakes to get there, apx 15 miles from Mammoth. The campground at Lake Mary looks good. I haven't stayed there but have fished there and it is great area also, I don't think you can go wrong with any place in that area as long as it will fit your rig. I am sure someone that knows more about the area will chime in and give you more info. Good luck with your trip planning.

(BTW) when are you planning on going?

Rob


----------



## Nickens (Oct 6, 2005)

That's my home town. Best fishing in the Mammoth Lakes Basin is at L. Mary and George, but the biggest come out of Twin. Best campground is the USFS campground on L. Mary between the main road and Cold Water Creek CG. (Can't remember its name, tho...) Cold Water Creek CG isn't bad either, but it's not right on the lake. Drop me email for details on the fishing spots...


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Nickens said:


> That's my home town. Best fishing in the Mammoth Lakes Basin is at L. Mary and George, but the biggest come out of Twin. Best campground is the USFS campground on L. Mary between the main road and Cold Water Creek CG. (Can't remember its name, tho...) Cold Water Creek CG isn't bad either, but it's not right on the lake. Drop me email for details on the fishing spots...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you remember this park name please let me know I would love to plan a trip there this year.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Convict is fantastic. Creekside RV park in Bishop Canyon has full hookups as well as Pine Cliff RV park on June Lake, and Silver Lake Resort on the June Loop.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks, I will be checking on them and see which one my family wants to go to. The problem is the whole region is great. Which place to go to first?


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Beerman one more thing, I don't know when you are planning to go but last year when we wanted to go towards the middle of June, the road still closed because of snow, you may want to take that into consideration and call ahead to find out road conditions.

Rob


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Beerman said:


> Thanks, I will be checking on them and see which one my family wants to go to. The problem is the whole region is great. Which place to go to first?
> [snapback]102860[/snapback]​


I have that problem too. So, I'm going to Bishop for 4 days, then head to Tahoe for 4 days, then back to June Lake for 4 days, then back to Bishop for 2 days, then home.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like a great spot to camp....please post some pictures.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sounds like a great spot to camp....please post some pictures.
> [snapback]103119[/snapback]​


Ok. This is Pine Cliff RV Park in June Lake









This is Creekside RV Park in Bishop Canyon









And this is Bishop Canyon


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Forgot about this one. This is the Owens Valley. For all you fishermen the tree line in the distance is the Owens River.


----------

